

How To Send 1 Billion E-mail Marketing Messages Per Month - petercooper
http://mikehillyer.com/email/how-to-send-one-billion-email-marketing-messages-per-month/

======
jonknee
Apparently "how" means keep hinting at buying software from your company.
There wasn't a lot of new information here.

~~~
logic
To be fair, I've used their software in a former life, and it's quite good for
the specific job of pushing out that kind of volume. I'd be tooting my horn
about it if I were them, too. :)

------
ck2
I was hoping that this was a cautionary tale that ended with someone in
prison, but sadly not (yet).

------
pointillistic
The pollutants should choke on their own toxic waste.

